# Es4500



## mrdeeds50 (Mar 10, 2017)

I was given an older es 4500, starts and runs get 120v as i should. On the 240v I get 240v from leg to leg but when I go from hot leg to neutral I get nothing. So I pulled the top cover off the electrical control box off the top of the generator and there is no wire running to the neutral leg. In the pic it doesnt look like there is supposed too.

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...005-to-es4500-1020560/es4500-carburetor-k0-k1


----------



## mrdeeds50 (Mar 10, 2017)

I guess what I'm getting at is is there supposed to be a wire there or do i need to run a ground somewhere.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Ok, so after a bit of looking you are correct, and this is normal for this type of plug. 
In a 240 load all the current flows in the hot leads. 
There simply is no need for a neutral though there should be a ground for safety as seen. 

Are you saying that the plug is not grounded?


----------



## mrdeeds50 (Mar 10, 2017)

Well I had the ground hooked up to the ground on the plug and when I go black to ground or red to ground shouldn't I get 120v? I also tried checking both hots to the gourd terminal on the generator and still got 0v. But I do get the 240v going hot to hot.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Are you still getting 110 out of the regular 15 amp outlet?


----------



## mrdeeds50 (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes, I'm getting 115 out of the other outlets . Maybe the problem is I'm not hooking something up right? I have the red and black on the 2 hots and the green hooked up to the gourd on the 3 prong plug. Then on the other end I have it hooked up to a 2 pull 30 amp breader and the ground on the ground bar but it won't run the house. With the main shut off I get the 240v on at the sub panel but when I start to turn breakers on nothing works. One time the lights did come on them stalled the generator and wouldn't come back on after I fired it back up. I was still gettimg the 240v after the stall but no lights. After the power was restored everyting worked as it should bu I did blow a surge protector.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Ok, so I did some digging and found this pic of the wiring off the generator and this solves the problem.

Your generator does not have a 110-110 220v output. Only 220 at that plug. 
So you have a 110 hook up, a 230 hook up and the ac+/- neutral hook up.

In a weird way it's like 3 phase where you have a 220 bar and two 110's but in this case you 
only have one 110 and one 230 hot leads coming out of the windings.

So there you have it. Sorry partner, this will run small 220 stuff like a welder but won't give you 
split phase 220 (110-N-110) for running your house. The saddest part of this is that you hooked this up to your 
house and fed 220 volts down a 110 leg and probably blew some stuff in the process. 
So whatever was on that leg that you fed got a dose of 220.
This would be like plugging in your 110 computer into a European 220 plug. Smoking baby 

I did this once to a big 110 freezer when the 110 line was hooked to the 3 phase 220. No good.

I hope for your sake it didn't do too much damage. 110 stuff doesn't take to kindly to 220.

If your looking for a gen set that will run your house 
you will need one that runs split phase 220 with the 4 prong twist plug.

Good luck.


----------



## mrdeeds50 (Mar 10, 2017)

I did lose a surge protector but thats it i turned all the major things off and figured something wasn't right before i tried anything big. Thanks for you input/help on this thehandyman1957 i truly appreciate it!


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

That's good to know and your very welcome : )


----------

